# The latest buzz at Dubai customs



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

gulfnews : Dubai Customs seize sex toys ordered online


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy... we were wondering where you had been!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Andy... we were wondering where you had been!


Don't you find it somewhat hypocritical that you can buy "Personal massagers" in fuel garages here.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

First, what is a fuel garage? 

Second, a personal massager is different then a sex toy 

Third, hypocritical is stopping the sex toys at the door for the ladies but swinging the door wide open for the prostitutes for men.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> First, what is a fuel garage?
> 
> Second, a personal massager is different then a sex toy
> 
> Third, hypocritical is stopping the sex toys at the door for the ladies but swinging the door wide open for the prostitutes for men.


Who rattled your cage - go on, get your curry for lunch....


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> gulfnews : Dubai Customs seize sex toys ordered online


first i thought they've started arresting people lol. then i read the article, and "sex toys" seems not to be a metaphor..


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> gulfnews : Dubai Customs seize sex toys ordered online



Does this mean my erotic massage oils wont arrive either?  lol. 

Oh come on, banning sex toys, now thats absolutely silly. Is it illegal to pleasure yourself in UAE then? If so, they better start providing sex partners for everyone to avoid anyone breaking the law! Come on now, this is just a bit extreme.



Jynxgirl said:


> Second, a personal massager is different then a sex toy
> 
> Third, hypocritical is stopping the sex toys at the door for the ladies but swinging the door wide open for the prostitutes for men.


Hey now!!! Prostitutes arent "sex toys" they are more like... "sex jungle gyms"  
And as for the "personal massager" I dont think Andy was referring to the tiny laborer you stole from one of the construction sites...  All joking aside though, seriously... this is just ridiculous. Whats the harm in anyone pleasing themselves? This is something that, like it or not can never be policed. Perhaps the Nationals here are worried if their women get their hands on some nifty vibrators they will no longer be needed for anything but providing a paycheck for the household?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is an arabic country and we have to abide by their laws.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> It is an arabic country and we have to abide by their laws.


Batteries not included.


----------



## shoeb (Oct 18, 2010)

yes it is illegal in UAE they follow their law since a long if some one order it and find it then i must say it will be problem for that lady....


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

yeah they confiscated my Miley Cyrus RealDoll a few months back but i didn't get any warnings they only requested that I order the Brad Pitt one next time.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

jander13 said:


> yeah they confiscated my Miley Cyrus RealDoll a few months back but i didn't get any warnings they only requested that I order the Brad Pitt one next time.




Sharing is caring Jander!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The article doesn't say if they let her have the toys after signing that piece of paper thingy! :confused2:


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Sharing is caring Jander!


that's also what i tell miley and brad


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> The article doesn't say if they let her have the toys after signing that piece of paper thingy!


how could they leave out the only part that matters! blasphemy.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Somehow I doubt she got to keep them. Id hate to think of what the officers / agents will do with those toys now.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

um give them to their kids?? "Son, boy do I have a toy for you, one of a kind in the country. You will be the talk of the school!"


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> um give them to their kids?? "Son, boy do I have a toy for you, one of a kind in the country. You will be the talk of the school!"


Teacher: So, what have you brought for "show and tell" today?
Student: My mommy's hand blender but mommy can't cook!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

back to topic please or this goes to the lounge too


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Can you imagine if you were able to bring sex toys ? We would have a black market for sure in no time!!!!!

Night shadow there s still ways to pleasure yourself other than using commercial toys. Bananas and cucumbers are not yet forbidden in this country !!! enjoy!! RLMFAO ..


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Well actually they are in some parts of the country. I have a friend who is a faculty at a local Uni and all such fruits and vegs can only into the campus after they have been sliced and diced !


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience of successfully smuggling a RR in??


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

A comedian I saw last night had one, well a more primitive version I guess, not sure how he got it into the country.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Why do you think that the UAE are worried about dildos etc.? Are they harem?

Why can't a woman use a device to "pleasure" herself?

Oh yes, it's the old (Islamic) thing, that women can't have a sex life unless it's with their husband.

Religion (and it doesn't matter which one) has always persecuted women, however women are the goddesses, men are weak.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Wasn't there a lady who was operating a shop like this in Bahrain? Khadija something? Ah yes, here we are ????? ???. But there again they have different rules over there.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Rabbits probly go for a pretty penny here! I would guess many a woman would pay handsomely for a pink rabbit


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> A comedian I saw last night had one, well a more primitive version I guess, not sure how he got it into the country.


Nae real........


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Rabbits probly go for a pretty penny here! I would guess many a woman would pay handsomely for a pink rabbit


I'd swap my husband for one of those bad boys


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

It was exciting to read all replies,

some comments I did understand and some others I didn't specially that rabbit thingy.

Just to give a devilish Idea,

-If you are trying to bring on something, then find a politician ( example; working in the consulate ), those guys are not checked in the airports.

:focus:I believe they are trying to stop these toys to avoid any future disasters if these toys are available for teenager special girls.

As you know virginity (honour) is the most important issue in Islamic countries in case the bride is unmarried and it will very hard to find a proper groom for her if she's not virgin, so please imagine ( stupid arab teenagers + dil*os = destruction of families).

I heard so many father killed their daughters because they found them non virgins and they were not judged for death penalty. You will be prisoned "I not sure for how long"


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

remaaz said:


> It was exciting to read all replies,
> 
> some comments I did understand and some others I didn't specially that rabbit thingy.
> 
> ...




Lol yeah thats a great idea, go to your local embassy and ask someone who travels on a diplomatic passport to bring your rabbit in. Form an orderly queue please.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> A comedian I saw last night had one, well a more primitive version I guess, not sure how he got it into the country.




Wrapped in pork is my guess  
We always use pork/bacon for anything we want to bring into Egypt, and the minute customs start to touch it we kindly warn them it's pork:clap2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

remaaz said:


> .
> 
> As you know virginity (honour) is the most important issue in Islamic countries in case the bride is unmarried and it will very hard to find a proper groom for her if she's not virgin, so please imagine ( stupid arab teenagers + dil*os = destruction of families).
> 
> I heard so many father killed their daughters because they found them non virgins and they were not judged for death penalty. You will be prisoned "I not sure for how long"


I would be interested to see how emirati boys are killed because they are non virgins . The 1000's and 1000's of local prostitutes would be out of business. 

Stupid culture + new found womens righ to masterbate = upheaval of this double standard.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

So women aren't allowed to use tampons in case the ego of a potential future husband may not be able to take the indignity of not breaking his bride's hymen on her wedding night?

Amazing.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> So women aren't allowed to use tampons in case the ego of a potential future husband may not be able to take the indignity of not breaking his bride's hymen on her wedding night?
> 
> Amazing.


Sh!t no!!!! That is why the Carrefour sells paper towels and and duct tape.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It's easy


Male orders hymen | Mohamed Al Rahhal | Comment is free | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I've heard that arabic ladies (as well as Americans that sign abstinence pledges) are more likely to favour trap 2 in a bid to retain their virginity.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What are rabbits (and please spare me the "furry animal" and "Easter bunny" stories) but I'm dying to know!! 

Oh also...what's an RR? Gavtek obviously knows....so will wait for an answer


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Rampant Rabbit I believe.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ohhhhh  I think googling that at work was not such a good idea!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Ohhhhh  I think googling that at work was not such a good idea!


 I think not!  Don't worry though, it also took me a while to figure out what 'RR' was though I did not dare ask! Saying that, this thread has me in stitches!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> I think not!  Don't worry though, it also took me a while to figure out what 'RR' was though I did not dare ask! Saying that, this thread has me in stitches!!


I couldn't figure out what it was and searched all over the internet. All I could find was Road Runner and something related to medicine.  I learn something new every day on this forum


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you send thru enough packages... one is bound to get thru. Just saying.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxy, time for me to give you a list of stuff to buy me online


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> I've heard that arabic ladies (as well as Americans that sign abstinence pledges) are more likely to favour trap 2 in a bid to retain their virginity.


I believe Arabic men prefer to pot the brown also.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

haha... urbandictionary.com is a great help to figure out things


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Hilarious - bet those custom boys are "buzzing" at the find!!!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

People, keep a sense of decency please.

Some comments are getting very near the mark, and the thread is close to being moved

Thanks


----------



## Mr.Mo (May 29, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> um give them to their kids?? "Son, boy do I have a toy for you, one of a kind in the country. You will be the talk of the school!"


They will destroy this stupid toys, and i didnt know its ok in your country to give children sex toys 

New information :eyebrows:


----------

